# Can't boot from USB device



## Gordonbp (Nov 5, 2015)

Trying to install on an Acer E3.
Downloaded the IMG file and burned it to USB using win-32 image burn in Windows 10.
Set boot on Acer to USB, got this:



What am I doing wrong?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 5, 2015)

Which image file was it?


----------



## Gordonbp (Nov 5, 2015)

wblock@ said:


> Which image file was it?


FreeBSD-10.2-RELEASE-amd64-uefi-memstick.img


----------

